# fichiers .dat



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

on m'a envoye un fichier .dat (une photo), avec quoi puis-je la lire ?
imac 400 DV mac os 9


----------



## maousse (30 Mai 2002)

avec un shareware qui va t'etre indispensable : graphic converter !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dispo sur frtracker.com , versiontracker.com ou sur un cd de revue macintosh.


----------



## bateman (30 Mai 2002)

.dat &gt; photo?

je suis pas si sûr. mais bon..


----------



## maousse (30 Mai 2002)

C'est possible, GC dit que ".dat" c'est "TCL image"

Mais je ne l'ai jamais rencontré


----------



## bateman (30 Mai 2002)

oui mais c'est un des bugs de GC..

il reconnait ces fichiers comme des points DAT. okay.

mon windows au boulot (such a shame) possède à 16.59, 211 fichiers en .dat, souvent des trucs liés au système.

j'ai cru lire quelque part que certains virus propagés par messagerie et qui s'attaque aux windows étaient sous la forme de .dat en fichier attaché.

ce qui semble être le cas de notre camarade..

mais bon c'est inoffensif sur les macs.


----------

